# mood swings



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Guys,Does anyone here suffer with days of feeling fustrated--irritable or just plain crabby?I realize everyone feels like this at times.However, i have heard that FM can effect ones mood.The last 2 days i have been so crabby i could take someones head off--i mean just getting upset at nothing.I know some of it is just being in pain. When im hurting i really shouldnt be around anyone  But i was just wondering if moods are more extreme at times for those with FM or am i just in need of a shrink!Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

No, Debbie, you don't need a shrink!! I am extremely moody. I feel like #### all the time and yet I'm just suppose to put on that great big smiley face and act as though everything is just fine and dandy! After all, how can anything be wrong with us when we "look" so well!!! AARRGHH.(Guess you can tell I'm feeling REAL good, huh?!)Karen


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

And ladies,Let's not forget PMS and in some of our cases Perimenopause!!!!!A good friend of mine said her mother has a great saying, "If you're not in prison, they're out looking for you!"I love it !! Keep laughing and keep posting!I think I'll get that tatooed to my forehead.love to all, mama-


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

LOL yes all that too Debbie


----------

